# 2.5 exhaust manifold studs??



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Need to find the thread pitch for the exhaust studs off the head... Trying to get extended studs for my c2 turbo manifold...anyone have their size? 
I need length, size, thread pitch and count....


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dude, I'll give C2 a call tomorrow for you if they don't answer on here. The time difference blows!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll shoot a call their way too


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ecs says (8mmx1.25) and as far as I know this is correct. For the lenght this is what they got to offer. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Search/Exhaust_Stud/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ARP has some pretty nice ones, with a broached hex end to drive them in, and a reduced hex nut which has a smaller drive, so they are good in tight spots. They are available in a few lengths, the only catch is that they are not a dollar. We can hook you up with those if you want something nice.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was able to find some 8x45mm so a nice length grade 8 too! Thanks guys!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When are you doing this install???


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

After I get back from the honey moon... So sept 15th ish... Thinking about sending my ecu out to united before I leave for hawaii... Then it'll hopefully be back after I get hoke


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yo if you need a hand. My tools are all in Texas but I've had my damn car apart more than I care to remember. I've been doing freelance web design since moving up so aside from weekends my schedule is fairly open.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> Yo if you need a hand. My tools are all in Texas but I've had my damn car apart more than I care to remember. I've been doing freelance web design since moving up so aside from weekends my schedule is fairly open.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


Dude thank you so much! I'll probably be bugging you soon


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah I haven't gotten my hands dirty nearly enough since moving, I'll PM you my phone number. I just live over by Lincoln Way and HWY 99 and my wife works in Silver Firs so I'm always driving through your neck of the woods anyways since we're currently sharing a WRX. If you need my help on a weekend let me know in advance though cuz I'd have to drive my wife to work and bring my kids with. I just wanna be involved with your build to see how much more I can learn about everything seeing as I had my kit professionally installed on my car. My car was kinda my motivation to go back to school a few years back.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure thing man! It'd be nice to have an extra hand where I need it...I'm thinking within a few months I'll be getting a new lsd, flywheel and clutch...


----------

